# H&K Bottle



## BF109 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello, new member here seeking help with this H&K bottle. I found some info on Hendry and King (Ashtabula, Ohio 1864-1872) but this bottle looks newer, I'd guess 1890s. I also don't think it is H.K. Mulford but don't know for sure. Any ideas? The seam stops on the neck and it looks like top was hand finished or something like that. Thank you!


----------



## botlguy (Jun 23, 2016)

Could be H & K CHERRY EXPECTORANT - PHILADELPHIA according to Matt Knapp's book. His estimated value = $8 - $10. He doesn't say who H & K is.
Jim


----------



## BF109 (Jun 23, 2016)

botlguy said:


> Could be H & K CHERRY EXPECTORANT - PHILADELPHIA according to Matt Knapp's book. His estimated value = $8 - $10. He doesn't say who H & K is.
> Jim



Thanks Jim, could be.  No other marks on the bottle, 5 5/8" tall, found in Oklahoma.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 23, 2016)

Matt's book lists it as 5 1/4" & Aqua but I suspect they are 2 separate bottles but perhaps from the same company. Matt has an online presence, you may be able to learn more there.
Jim


----------



## BF109 (Jun 23, 2016)

botlguy said:


> Matt's book lists it as 5 1/4" & Aqua but I suspect they are 2 separate bottles but perhaps from the same company. Matt has an online presence, you may be able to learn more there.
> Jim



Good idea Jim, I'll see if I can email Matt a picture.  This bottle is clear but it has a little tint to it; manganese in the glass?


----------



## BF109 (Jun 27, 2016)

Just wanted to follow up, I emailed Matt Knapp and here's what he had to say.  This ID sounds very likely to me:


It looks like a turn of the century bottle, yes  , likely manganese bleached glass.
That form was often used for flavoring extracts.
There was a Hanley & Kinsella H & K pure brand triple lemon extracts , St Louis. Taken off the market in 1908.
That would be my guess.


----------



## Beau64 (Jul 25, 2022)

Looking for the book title by Matt Knapp, regarding glass bottle info, and also an email for him.
Thank you in advance.


----------

